# Pulled the Trigger on a 2008 Roubaix Expert Compact Ultegra



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

I've been riding a 2004 Roubaix with the aluminum frame, carbon forks/chainstay and 105 Groupo. 

I've been test riding Cannondales, Giants etc., and today decided to try the Roubaix Expert Compact. I really like the fit of the machine, more so than the others that I've tested. All were comparable in terms of the Groupos, rims etc, but this was the one that reached out and said, BUY ME. 

I don't race but on the weekends I like long rides and after work I like doing a quick 30 miles in the evening. It feels like I can be on this bike for hours and not be sore when I dismount. 

The Expert comes with Shimano rims, I believe they are the 6600's which don't seem to be bad units but I'd like to upgrade the rims. Can you give me some recommendations for the upgrade. The price range should not exceed $1000.00 .

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Chuck,

Congratulations on the purchase. I have an '06 Roubaix Expert/Pro with 11,000 miles on it so far. You'll love it.

Since you're not racing, why replace the rims? My Roubaix came with the predecessor to the Ultegra wheels, the WH-600, and I thought they were fine for just riding along. Nice smooth ride, good hubs, and in 10,000 miles I never broke a spoke or had to have them trued (but I am relatively light - 145 llbs). I did eventually crack the rear rim. With the history of this wheel with this problem, is this why you want to replace the rims? 

For real hard riding, e.g., racing, they have a bit too much lateral flex. They're certainly don't have the bling factor, but I thought they were fine for piling on miles.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

Dr John

Thanks for the comment and it does make sense. I was just trying to make the bike a bit lighter. But if I can ride 11000.00 miles on the rims I'd be very happy.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I went the same route.  Bought some Cane Creek Team Issue Volos to drop some weight and get wheels with a higher spoke count. They came in around 1550 grams, versus the ~ 1700 grams for the WH-600. I still use the Cane Creeks (on my Allez; ride quality's just not a real concern there), but I ended up putting the WH-600's back on my Roubaix. IMO, just a better match. After I crack the rear WH-600, I bought some WH-7801's from Colorado Cyclist for about $500, and they've been a good replacement.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

LBS called this morning and related my bike was ready to be picked up. I brought my peddles and shoes and took it for a short 1 hr ride. had the seat changed a bit and adjusted the bars. All is good....now it's time to put miles on it.


----------



## SuperHawk (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey all,

Just a quick question I also have the same bike as your previous bike and am looking at upgrading to a new bike this season. I have narrowed my choices down to the Roubiax Expert compact or a 2008 5.2 Madone (non-pro) Can anyone give me any pros and cons about the two bikes. I have read a lot of the reviews about both bikes but cannot decide which one I want to take home. I can get both bikes out the door within $100.00 of each other so the price tag is not an issue. Both come with ultegra SL and similar wheel options. I

I have not had a chance to ride the Madone myself as of yet due to being deployed to the middle east at the moment. Any and all advice would be great. As far as riding style I ride with a club during the week on a 40 mile loop from the LBS and then with friends on the weekend.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

Dennis,

WHile I shopped for the Roubaix, I compared Cannondales and Specialized and I did not ride Trek. 

I *do not *race but I do like to ride long distances on the the weekend. This is my third season riding, so a long distance for me is a 50 mile ride. It's on mostly flats with a few hills. The hills that I do acend are very steep. IMHO, the bike transfers the power to the rear wheel very well and the fame is stiff enough for me. It decends with authority. It absorbs the road vibrations well and most importantly I"m very comfortable riding the bike.

Does it acend/decend or handle like a race bike, no, but I didn't buy it to race. 

I can only recommend, buy the bike that fits you the best and the one you like the most. 

Regards,
Chuck


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

Today was a big one for me as I finally decided on the Expert compact after looking at bikes for several months, with several test rides in April, living in NH one does not get lots of opportunities before then. While I was initially interested in a lower price range, I rode the S works Roubaix and what a joy it was. I believe the Az1 construction gives a feel just a notch above the very competent Elite and Comp level, and with better components. The decision for a Roubaix was made after testing several Cannondale Synapses, Allez, Tarmac, LeMond, a few 2006-07 Treks, Klein, Felt Z series, etc. Overall the LBDs in NH and MA are very good to deal with. While I did not ride the 08 Madone, know I'm buying the bike that was the best boxed ride on my budget, and eagerly await its arrival.

Ride a Century when You are a Century!


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

kouletsi.

Congrat's on your new bike. I ordered mine and it took about a week to get it. I changed out the stock tires for more robust tires. Here in California people like to throw there glass bottles onto the street. I would have had several flat by now if I had not changed the tires. 

I only have about 500 miles on mine and I really enjoy the ride. 

I think you'll be happy with your decision. Let us know how you like it after you put some miles on it.

Regards
Chuck


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to getting fitted and out on the road soon. BTW, which tires did you upgrade to and how do you like them thus far? 

Ride for Life,

K


----------

